# Miracle-Gro Lawn Food



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Had a 5# container of Miracle-Gro (4ea 1.25# packets) on hand so I applied it per the containers instructions to my yard.

A 1.25# packets covers 1800sf (per their info) and I applied it a stated using a Miracle-Gro sprayer.

It is 30-0-6 fertilizer.

Would like some help in figuring how much N-K-P I applied. Obviously zero K but what about the N & P?

Thank


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

5# of 30-0-06 comes to 1.5# of N and .3# of K. What area did you apply it over?

Also, for future reference the math is super easer if you think of the numbers on the label as a multiplier instead of as a percent-- 5# x .30N = 1.5#N, 5# x .06K = .3#K.


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Per the Miraacle-Gro Lawn Food instructions I applied a 1.25# packet (using a Miracle-Gro sprayer) onto 1800 sf of lawn.

I don't think it was much of anything to the lawn.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

In that case...

1.25# x .30N = .375# K
1.25# x .06K = .075# K

And if we normalize that to 1000sq ft, that is .21# N and .04# K per 1000. Most ferts label for around .75 N per 1000, which would be about three of your packets.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> In that case...
> 
> 1.25# x .30N = .375# K
> 1.25# x .06K = .075# K
> ...


0.75lb N/ksqft for a foliar fertilizer is a good way to kill your lawn.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > In that case...
> ...


Oh dear! I do not feed that way, glad I haven't tried!


----------

